# Eu não sei senão amar-te......



## Brasimericano

Olá pessoal.  Uma mulher me disse a seguinte: 

"EU NÃO SEI SENÃO AMAR-TE 
NASCI PARA TE QUERER O QUEM ME DERA BEIJAR-TE

E BEIJAR-TE ATÉ MORRER."

Acho que eu sei o que ela quis dizer. Contudo, por causa do contexto, só quero ter a certeza!  (Talvez é poema? Sei lá!)

Thanks!


----------



## patriota

Com alguns sinais de pontuação a mais:


> Eu não sei [nada], senão amar-te. Nasci para te querer. Ó, quem me dera beijar-te. E beijar-te até morrer.


Você tem razão, foi escrito de modo bastante poético. Quer dizer que a pessoa não sabe ou não se interessa por nada além do seu amor, que existe apenas para essa pessoa, que quer beijá-la para o resto da vida. O "senão" da frase tem o significado de "exceto".


----------



## neuronupheaval

Brasimericano said:


> EU NÃO SEI SENÃO AMAR-TE
> NASCI PARA TE QUERER
> Ó, QUEM ME DERA BEIJAR-TE
> E BEIJAR-TE ATÉ MORRER.


I cannot but love you
I was born to long for you 
How I dare to kiss you
Kiss you until we die

Now you go there, kiss her and never let her go away. I mean it!


----------



## mglenadel

Instead of "How I dare to kiss you", it's more "Oh how I wish i'd kiss you [and kiss you to the day I die]"


----------



## uchi.m

Beijar-te até morrer carries a continuous kissing meaning, like kissing just now and not stopping until you die, right?_ Kiss you to the day I die_ would mean a last kiss instead, wouldn't it? 

Or am I missing something?


----------



## mglenadel

Yes you are missing something.


----------



## Jabir

uchi.m said:


> Beijar-te até morrer carries a continuous kissing meaning, like kissing just now and not stopping until you die, right?_ Kiss you to the day I die_ would mean a last kiss instead, wouldn't it?
> 
> Or am I missing something?



uchi, sou pobre de gramática, mas creio que o sujeito de "morrer" é o beijador e não o beijado. Caso contrário, sendo um infinitivo pessoal, conjugar-se-ia como "morreres"

Ou não. Eu não sei direito essa regra hehehe
Foi só um kick.


----------



## uchi.m

Jabir said:


> uchi, sou pobre de gramática, mas creio que o sujeito de "morrer" é o beijador e não o beijado. Caso contrário, sendo um infinitivo pessoal, conjugar-se-ia como "morreres"


O infinitivo impessoal substitui qualquer infinitivo pessoal; assim sendo, qualquer um, quer o beijador, quer o beijado ou ambos podem morrer.

Isto é: _beijar-te até morrer_, _beijar-te até morreres_,_ beijar-te até morrermos_, todos podem ser substituídos por _beijar-te até morrer_ (inf. impessoal)

I'd better talk to my shrink now


----------



## marta12

uchi.m said:


> O infinitivo impessoal substitui qualquer infinitivo pessoal; assim sendo, qualquer um, quer o beijador, quer o beijado ou ambos podem morrer.
> 
> I'd better talk to my shrink now



Mais tarde ou mais cedo ambos morrem, isso é certeza

Mas nesta frase, uchi, pode ter também a certeza que o sujeito é o beijador, tal como disse o Jabir


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Mas nesta frase, uchi, pode ter também a certeza que o sujeito é o beijador, tal como disse o Jabir


Mas por que tem tanta certeza? Vai que o beijado morre antes? Aí vira história de Romeu e Julieta
Nunca se sabe a idade do Brasimericano, pela foto parece que ele já é aposentado. Se vem uma mulher bonita e diz uma coisa dessas pra ele, catapumba, morre de infarto.


----------



## marta12

Oh uchi!
Isso já é romance e futurismo de interpretação
O "eu"  (do beijador) está implícito em todas as frases.


----------



## uchi.m

Beijadora narcisista essa. Nem pra morrerem juntos!


----------



## marta12

uchi.m said:


> Beijadora narcisista essa. Nem pra morrerem juntos!



É. Normalmente os muitos românticos são narcisistas, ou sou eu que também já estou a fazer muito romance?


----------



## mglenadel

É engraçado quando se tenta decupar gramaticalmente uma forma poética. Se deixa de ver a floresta por causa das árvores.


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> É engraçado quando se tenta decupar gramaticalmente uma forma poética. Se deixa de ver a floresta por causa das árvores.


Mas é para isso que serve a gramática: a gramática é o microscópio da linguagem. 
E a literatura é o macrocosmo das palavras.


----------



## Jabir

uchi.m said:


> O infinitivo impessoal substitui qualquer infinitivo pessoal; assim sendo, qualquer um, quer o beijador, quer o beijado ou ambos podem morrer.
> 
> Isto é: _beijar-te até morrer_, _beijar-te até morreres_,_ beijar-te até morrermos_, todos podem ser substituídos por _beijar-te até morrer_ (inf. impessoal)
> 
> I'd better talk to my shrink now



Sim, uchi, de fato, mas a minha intenção com o infinitivo pessoal era tornar mais claro o sujeito do verbo morrer.


----------



## uchi.m

Jabir said:


> Sim, uchi, de fato, mas a minha intenção com o infinitivo pessoal era tornar mais claro o sujeito do verbo morrer.


Então o autor do poema se referia a si mesmo? Ou você foi induzido a isso por causa do eu lírico explícito em todos os versos?


----------



## Jabir

Segunda opção


----------



## Brasimericano

Obrigado pelas boas respostas! Neuronupheaval, ela acontece ser linda mas um pouco safada!  :O


----------

